# ☆ ☆BSOD Help ! - BITTE UM MINIDUMP ANALYSE☆ ☆



## dj*viper (7. September 2011)

hi
habe folgendes problem: zum 4. mal friert mein pc ein und nach einiger zeit kommt ein bluescreen(screen siehe anhang)
habe zwar gegoogelt, bin aber nicht so schlau draus geworden. weiss einer, was das genau sein kann? hardware-defekt?
die bluescreens sind unter unterschiedlichen anwendungen aufgetaucht, konnte da kein zusammenhang erkennen.
wäre für tipps sehr dankbar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## milesdavis (7. September 2011)

*AW: BLUESCREEN: a clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor within the allocated time interval*

regelmäßiger Buescreenerror (STOP: 0x00000101) (PhilippB) - Computerhilfen.de

Schau mal hier, was hier vorgeschlagen wird. Ich muss ja jetzt net da noch alles hier reintippen 

Die Leute da haben wohl Probleme mit der CPU gehabt aufgrund zu hohen Taktes, den Temperaturen, Instabilität... (Habs mal durchflogen^^)

PS: Bei Bluescreens immer nach der ersten Nummernfolge nach dem STOP suchen! In deinem Fall:



> 0x00000101


 Was dahinter kommt is glaub ich systemspezifisch und ist bei jedem PC glaub ich etwas anders...


----------



## dj*viper (7. September 2011)

*AW: BLUESCREEN: a clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor within the allocated time interval*

ja das habe ich auch schon gelesen. allerdings sind bei mir alle einstellungen auf standard und auto.


----------



## simpel1970 (8. September 2011)

*AW: BLUESCREEN: a clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor within the allocated time interval*

Ist es immer der gleiche Stopfehlercode (Stop 0x101) der beim Bluescreen angezeigt wird?

Wenn ja, ist hierfür i.d.R. defekte Hardware verantwortlich. Denkbar ist auch ein Biosproblem, Temperaturprobleme oder in seltenen Fällen ein Gerätetreiber.

Sind die Temps alle im grünen Bereich, flashe die aktuellste Bios Version, sofern eine aktuellere verfügbar ist. Wenn nicht, führe einen CMOS Reset durch und lade hinterher im Bios die "Setup Defaults".
Flashe ebenfalls die aktuellste Firmware auf die SSD.

Bleiben die Probleme, werte die Bluescreens aus (kleine Anleitung dazu findest du in meiner Signatur). Alternativ lade die Minidumps hier im Forum hoch. Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass auch Dump Dateien angelegt werden. Insbes. bei CPU oder Systemplatten Problemen können regelmäßig keine Dumps angelegt werden.


----------



## dj*viper (8. September 2011)

*AW: BLUESCREEN: a clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor within the allocated time interval*

ja ist der selbe stopfehlercode, habe von jedem ein foto gemacht^^

temps sind alle ok. bios ist aktuell, sowie alle anderen firmwares und treiber.

das problem ist, daß der fehler ganz unverhofft kommt. seit ich meinen neuen rechner hab, das wäre anfang juni, ist es bisher 4 mal passiert. im vorherigen system hatte ich nie probleme/fehler.

mit den dumps muss ich mal schauen, hab damit bisher noch nix zu tun gehabt...


----------



## simpel1970 (8. September 2011)

*AW: BLUESCREEN: a clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor within the allocated time interval*

Mal sehen, ob die Dumps vorhanden sind, bzw. etwas näheres bringen.
Einen CMOS Reset könntest du unabhängig davon dennoch ausprobieren.

Bei Freezes fällt mein Verdacht auch etwas auf die verbaute Vertex3, die verbauten Sandforcecontroller fallen hin und wieder mit Freezeproblemen auf (allerdings weniger in Verbindung mit dem Stopfehler).
Auf welchem Port ist die SSD angeschlossen? Am Marvell oder am Intel Controller?

Ist die M4 als Datenplatte angeschlossen?


----------



## dj*viper (8. September 2011)

*AW: BLUESCREEN: a clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor within the allocated time interval*

cmos reset hatte ich schon zwischenzeitlich durchgeführt. bluescreen war vorher sowie nachher ebenso vorhanden.
hab auch erst auf die v3 getippt, doch die habe ich im moment rausgenommen. 

habe auf verschieden platten windows installiert (auf v3, auf m4 und auf einer hdd).
bei allen ist der bluescreen aufgetaucht. 

die ssd (bzw systemplatte) hängt selbverständlich am intel controller an port 0 (was für ne frage )
marvel controller und andere komponenten, die ich nicht brauche, sind deaktiviert.


----------



## simpel1970 (8. September 2011)

*AW: BLUESCREEN: a clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor within the allocated time interval*



dj*viper schrieb:


> die ssd (bzw systemplatte) hängt selbverständlich am intel controller an port 0 (was für ne frage )


 
Klar, würde ich auch nicht anders machen  _(Fragen tu ich trotzdem )_



dj*viper schrieb:


> habe auf verschieden platten windows installiert (auf v3, auf m4 und auf einer hdd).
> bei allen ist der bluescreen aufgetaucht.


 
 Die Platten können dann als Ursache ausgeschlossen werden.

In deiner Signatur habe ich noch gesehen, dass du vier RAM Module verbaut hast. Die Vollbestückung könnte ebenfalls eine mögliche Fehlerquelle darstellen. Hier würde es sich noch anbieten die RAM Kits (2x2GB) jeweils einzeln im Betrieb zu testen.
Eine Überprüfung der RAM mit Memtest86+ hast du schon gemacht?

Poste auch noch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Memory und SPD). Den Reiter Memory bitte einmal mit Vollbestückung und einmal mit nur einem RAM Kit.

Sollte auch das nichts bringen, deaktiviere testweise im Bios die CPU Sparmechanismen (C1E, C3, C6).


----------



## dj*viper (8. September 2011)

*AW: BLUESCREEN: a clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor within the allocated time interval*

das problem ist ja, daß der fehler ganz unverhofft kommt. es läuft paar wochen ohne probleme, dann kommt der fehler, dann gehts wieder paar wochen. deswegen kann ich schlecht testen 

vollbestückt, ja. werd aber mal 1 kit rausnehmen.

memtest werd ich heut abend mal machen, wenn ich wieder zu hause bin.
screens von cpu-z ebenso heute abend.

sparmechanismen zu deaktivieren finde ich zum testen gut, aber da ich nicht weiß, wann der fehler wiederkommt, will ich es nicht ausschalten und somit unnötig mehr strom verbrauchen


----------



## simpel1970 (8. September 2011)

*AW: BLUESCREEN: a clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor within the allocated time interval*

Das ist wirklich ein Problem, wenn der Fehler nur alle paar Wochen auftritt.
Schau auch noch nach der Dump Datei (C:\Windows oder C:\Windos\Minidump)


----------



## dj*viper (20. November 2011)

*AW: BLUESCREEN: a clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor within the allocated time interval*

da der fehler immer noch nicht behoben ist und immer wieder mal auftaucht, hab ich mal mit bluescreenview die dumps analysiert. hababer kein plan davon. hab mal nen screenshot gemacht. vielleicht kann ja mal jemand ein auge drauf werfen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (21. November 2011)

*AW: BSOD Help ! - BITTE UM MINIDUMP ANALYSE*

Mache bitte noch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD).


----------



## dj*viper (21. November 2011)

*AW: BSOD Help ! - BITTE UM MINIDUMP ANALYSE*

ok hier sind die von cpu-z:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (21. November 2011)

*AW: BSOD Help ! - BITTE UM MINIDUMP ANALYSE*

Das sieht alles soweit in Ordnung aus. Die Stop 0x101 Fehler deuten i.d.R. auf defekte Hardware, Biosprobleme, Temperaturprobleme oder in seltenen Fällen auf Gerätetreiber hin (hab ich ja schon geschrieben). 
In der Bluescreenview Übersicht (ist jetzt nicht wirklich eine aussagekräftige Übersicht, mit der Ausnahme, dass es stur 0x101 Fehler sind), werden hauptsächlich Systemtreiber genannt. Als einzig "echte" Gerätetreiber werden die Intel-Grafiktreiber und die Mantis BDA Treiber genannt.

Eine typische Ursache für den Stop 0x101 Fehler ist vor allem zu wenig VCore (bei Übertaktung). Übertaktet ist aber nichts!?

Folgendes würde ich testen:
- Bios Reset durchführen (per Jumper / Batterie)
- Skystar HD2 ausbauen (Treiber deinstallieren)

Testen, ob PC stabil bleibt.


----------



## dj*viper (21. November 2011)

*AW: BSOD Help ! - BITTE UM MINIDUMP ANALYSE*

OC mach ich nur zu Benchmarks. Sonst ist alles auf Auto eingestellt.

Bios Reset hab ich gemacht aber nur über uefi. Dann mach ich es mal auf deine Weise.
TV Karte kann ich ja auch mal rausnehmen vorübergehend.

Meine Vermutung liegt bei der CPU und dessen IGP.

BSOD's nerven gewaltig, wenn man die Ursache nicht lokalisieren kann, weil der Fehler ganz unverhofft kommt....


----------



## simpel1970 (21. November 2011)

*AW: BSOD Help ! - BITTE UM MINIDUMP ANALYSE*

Die CPU wäre als Fehlergrund nicht auszuschließen. Allerdings hat man eher selten eine Zweite rumliegen 
Oder hast du ein Bekannten, mit dem du mal tauschen könntest (sofern das mit der TV Karte nichts bringt)?


----------



## dj*viper (21. November 2011)

*AW: BSOD Help ! - BITTE UM MINIDUMP ANALYSE*

nee leider nicht  muss ich wohl oder übel die cpu austauschen / RMA.


----------



## simpel1970 (21. November 2011)

*AW: BSOD Help ! - BITTE UM MINIDUMP ANALYSE*

Mache erst mal den Reset und teste ohne TV Karte.

Wofür benötigst du eigentlich den Intel-Grafiktreiber? Nutzt du die IGP?


----------



## dj*viper (21. November 2011)

*AW: BSOD Help ! - BITTE UM MINIDUMP ANALYSE*

mach ich noch, keine sorge 

ja, nutze ich für den 2. monitor.


----------



## simpel1970 (21. November 2011)

*AW: BSOD Help ! - BITTE UM MINIDUMP ANALYSE*

OK. Dann schau ma mal.


----------



## dj*viper (21. November 2011)

*AW: BSOD Help ! - BITTE UM MINIDUMP ANALYSE*

soo
habe heute mal im dosmodus memtest+ 6 stunden laufen lassen, 0 errors 

hab jetzt gefunden, was das problem ist. und zwar ist das mainboard schuld!!!
es hat was mit dem vcore und igp zu tun...

da gibts nen riesigen thread auf tweaktown mit dem gleichen problem und das gleiche board. 
den werd ich jetzt erstmal durchlesen.
hier der link:
Asrock Z68 extreme 4 : BSOD A clock interrupt was not received --- - Page 37


----------



## simpel1970 (22. November 2011)

*AW: BSOD Help ! - BITTE UM MINIDUMP ANALYSE*



dj*viper schrieb:


> hab jetzt gefunden, was das problem ist. und zwar ist das mainboard schuld!!!
> es hat was mit dem vcore und igp zu tun...



Was ich ja auch bereits geschrieben habe



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Eine typische Ursache für den Stop 0x101 Fehler ist vor allem zu wenig VCore (bei Übertaktung). Übertaktet ist aber nichts!?



Das scheint aber bei dem Board auch bei Default-Einstellungen ein öfters auftrendes, grundsätzliches Problem zu sein.
Schau ma mal, was bei deinen Tests rauskommt.

Viel Erfolg erst mal!


----------



## dj*viper (22. November 2011)

*AW: BSOD Help ! - BITTE UM MINIDUMP ANALYSE*

ja hast du, aber da ich kein oc laufen haben, dachte ich nicht, daß es daran liegen könnte.

wenn es auf auto vcore eingestellt ist (egal ob oc oder nicht) kommt es zu problemen, was einige leute mit dem board auch haben. 

meine änderungen:

- "vcore voltage" manually to 1.190V
- "IGPU voltage" to +50ma
- "CPU Load-Line Calibration" to [Level 1] 

mal sehen was passiert... 

höchstwahrscheinlich werd ich das mainboard zurückschicken und mir ein anderes holen. weil auch der support für den asrock extreme4 eingestellt worden ist. es wird kein weiteres bios update mehr geben...
das hätte ich nicht gedacht  war mein erstes asrock und mein letztes


----------



## simpel1970 (22. November 2011)

*AW: BSOD Help ! - BITTE UM MINIDUMP ANALYSE*

Wenn es mit der höheren VCore läuft, würde ich das Board auch auf jeden Fall zurück geben.


----------



## dj*viper (24. November 2011)

*AW: BSOD Help ! - BITTE UM MINIDUMP ANALYSE*

update: bisher keinen bluescreens mehr 

aber das board wird auf jeden fall ausgetauscht. brauch nur eins um die zeit zu überbrücken.


----------



## simpel1970 (25. November 2011)

*AW: BSOD Help ! - BITTE UM MINIDUMP ANALYSE*

OK. Dann viel Glück mit dem neuen Board!

Viele Grüße


----------

